# Black Magic dovetails. Faster than Cosman



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

The first 5 minutes of this video had me dumbfounded. Rob Cosman is good this guy is freaking AMAZING!!!!





Where can i get a magic twisty blade?


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Aw yea, Frank Klausz is a pretty cool guy. He definitely knows what he's doing and d has some pretty interesting videos. 



-T


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I was most impressed by his marking gauge. Also noted collection of plumbobs hanging in the window. A very skilled craftsman.
johnep


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

johnep said:


> I was most impressed by his marking gauge. Also noted collection of plumbobs hanging in the window. A very skilled craftsman.
> johnep


Yeah he handles his marking gauge as if it were an extension of his hand. Ive never seen a gauge like his that you rotate the fence to lock the shaft in place. Are these common in Europe?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What impressed me was the size of the saw that he used. That must be difficult to handle.


George


----------



## WoodWorkerAtWork (Oct 12, 2018)

Cool. I wish I could work like that.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I was impressed with the saw that cuts sharp corners. I have never seen that start-and-turn-90-degrees trick before. He does it so quickly and naturally that you might miss it if you aren't paying attention.


----------

